# Mosquito - 5/9



## Aang (May 26, 2012)

Went to our usual spot at Mosquito and did pretty well; kept 16 perch, 9 crappie, 1 bass, and 1 bluegill. Biggest average size on the crappie I've ever seen and on the perch outside of Lake Erie. My dad got 3 FO crappie and a FO perch including the biggest crappie (14 3/4") I've ever seen and the biggest perch I've ever seen outside of Lake Erie (13 1/4"), plus the bass and a couple of cats.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome fish and greatest story with your pops. That's the fishermen's life.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Great catch. My catch today wasn’t very interesting. Caught over thirty fish but only 12 were keepers and a few were tail squeezers at that. Wind was up pretty good.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I was there yesterday, too, Chanc. You guys did much better than us.
We scratch out 8 keeper crappies and plenty of throw-backers. I obviously need to find better spots. 🤙
Is there a length limit on the crappies at Mosquito?


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

$diesel$ said:


> I was there yesterday, too, Chanc. You guys did much better than us.
> We scratch out 8 keeper crappies and plenty of throw-backers. I obviously need to find better spots. 🤙
> Is there a length limit on the crappies at Mosquito?


9 inches


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

I fished the northwest side of the causeway wed. from 8 to 11am caught two 11" crappie and at least 15 small perch.
That is not so great. South side was really blown out. My question is for all who fish there. Amy suggestions on how to keep the little perch from swallowing the hook so fast. Do you have that problem with the "bobby garland baits" ?
EB


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

EB1221 said:


> I fished the northwest side of the causeway wed. from 8 to 11am caught two 11" crappie and at least 15 small perch.
> That is not so great. South side was really blown out. My question is for all who fish there. Amy suggestions on how to keep the little perch from swallowing the hook so fast. Do you have that problem with the "bobby garland baits" ?
> EB


If you’re using live bait, you’re going to have that problem consistently. Try using small plastics tipped. Shorten up a baby shad or try their itty bits. Set the hook with first movement of the bobber or pole tip. They don’t have hands so it’s got to be in their mouth.


----------



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

What hook size are you using? I'd make sure it was at least a 6 or maybe even a 4 if only interested in crappie.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. using minnows under a bobber. did go to a larger hook (didn't help). had better luck hooking through the back instead or the lips. hard to see the little movement with a little wind bouncing things. going again fri. morning, will try artificials and keep things moving. just saw another mosq. post showing how many smalls they were into.
EB


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

We caught quit a few little ones yesterday at Moqs, 3 keepers, but very big keepers.
EB, try opening your hook up a little, i always do this with small jigs.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Aang-nice box of fish. When is the fish fry??


----------



## Aang (May 26, 2012)

Kenlow1 said:


> Aang-nice box of fish. When is the fish fry??


Half the fish went to my parents, everything but the 3 big crappie was set aside for a fish fry for some friends after I get some more. Each of the 3 big crappie was enough for one meal; I added them to my pile of pre-portioned, frozen fish meals.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Me and my bro in law had a pretty good day on the north end yesterday. Didn’t fish deeper than ten foot water and put thirty five keeper crappies in the box. All on plastics.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

chaunc said:


> Me and my bro in law had a pretty good day on the north end yesterday. Didn’t fish deeper than ten foot water and put thirty five keeper crappies in the box. All on plastics.


Yesterday I was south of causeway 13' was where I found them caught around 25 8 came home, when the wind switched to the east the bite slowed..


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Did good Tuesday. Head back to do some bluegill fishin this morning.


----------



## HLS (Jul 13, 2004)

Aang said:


> Went to our usual spot at Mosquito and did pretty well; kept 16 perch, 9 crappie, 1 bass, and 1 bluegill. Biggest average size on the crappie I've ever seen and on the perch outside of Lake Erie. My dad got 3 FO crappie and a FO perch including the biggest crappie (14 3/4") I've ever seen and the biggest perch I've ever seen outside of Lake Erie (13 1/4"), plus the bass and a couple of cats.
> View attachment 488135
> View attachment 488136


I am the Dad. I thought everyone might be interested to know that I caught most of my fish on this trip using frozen emeralds leftover from our Marblehead perch trip last November.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Did pretty good today. 30 crappies and 25 gills. Jigs and plastics for the crappies and hair and waxies for the gills.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Had so much fun catching the gills I had to go do it again. Caught them til I got tired yesterday morning. Kept about a dozen for a fishfry for the game tonight. These things pull like a freight train when using ultralight equipment.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I've got a brand new ultra light with some 2lb test I would love to wear out. Gonna have to get up there and give it a go this weekend.

Chaunc are you just using side imaging to find beds right now? Or are you targeting some other areas if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> I've got a brand new ultra light with some 2lb test I would love to wear out. Gonna have to get up there and give it a go this weekend.
> Chaunc are you just using side imaging to find beds right now? Or are you targeting some other areas if you don't mind me asking?


What's the matter Colonel,,,,, you guys give up on Berlin?? ;>) (I was waiting for some GOOD news from you.?)


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

There were a LOT of bikinis on the lake Sunday... It was worth not catching fish to go see that 😉 

But if you were looking for a fish story I think it's gonna have to wait until we start hitting erie. I betcha we would catch a pile of rock bass if we went up right now?!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Doboy said:


> What's the matter Colonel,,,,, you guys give up on Berlin?? ;>) (I was waiting for some GOOD news from you.?)


The good news, Jerry, is to take the five minute drive over to Skeeter if you want some crappie! I’d bet the dam area is still giving up some nest guarding males from shore. Don’t drive way over to Berlin! I hear the crappies at Berlin hopped into the river and went to visit their Skeeter cousins!😄


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

colonel594 said:


> I've got a brand new ultra light with some 2lb test I would love to wear out. Gonna have to get up there and give it a go this weekend.
> 
> Chaunc are you just using side imaging to find beds right now? Or are you targeting some other areas if you don't mind me asking?


I used side imaging to find the beds, then double checked to see if they had white dots in them to be sure they were being used.


----------

